# Does Anyone Use RED CELL For Sheep Anemia?



## EllieMay (Aug 6, 2012)

I have a 5-month-old lamb that is being treated for worms (white eyelids).
I gave her Cydectin and also a garlic drench with molasses and other stuff.
I read somewhere to give Red Cell (the horse supplement) to help with the anemia.

I know it has copper in it, so I don't know approximately HOW MUCH to give to my lamb as a one-time dose.

Has anyone used Red Cell on their sheep???

The lamb still has white eyelids but she's eating now and trying to keep up with the rest of the herd.

Please help.

Thank you.


----------



## SheepGirl (Aug 6, 2012)

The label on Red Cell says not to give to sheep, so I wouldn't. Cydectin kills barberpole worms so that itself should help your ewe to overcome her anemia.


----------



## EllieMay (Aug 6, 2012)

Yeah, I'm gonna take the Red Cell back.
I must have mis-read whatever it was I read last night about giving Red Cell (was probably on the goat forum).
Thank you.


----------



## cedarcurve (Aug 6, 2012)

If you are worried about worms, then use something that will actually kill them, enough with the hocus pocus stuff.

Get on google, and research Valbazen, Cydectin, Prohibit, and Ivomec,between those 4 extremely popular dewormers, you'll be able to kill every kind of worm available.

Matter of fact, way back when I still had a bottle of arsenic around- we had a Montadale ewe with tapes that we could not get rid of.  Gave her a dose of arsenic, figured it will either kill the worms or her-- either way we were tired of dealing with her contamination efforts.. Cleaned her out better than prune juice.


----------



## EllieMay (Aug 6, 2012)

Yeah, I had given her a dose of Cydectin on Saturday.
Just waitin' for her to feel better.
Was hoping to find a supplemental iron to help with the anemia.

lol @ the arsenic!

But, yeah, I heard folks in the "olde days" used to use stuff like that!


----------



## cedarcurve (Aug 6, 2012)

EllieMay said:
			
		

> Yeah, I had given her a dose of Cydectin on Saturday.
> Just waitin' for her to feel better.
> Was hoping to find a supplemental iron to help with the anemia.
> 
> ...


more common than you think, of the arsenic, even today.

iron is easy to find- TSC has it-- it's about the only thing they carry that we need, check the baby pig section.


----------



## bonbean01 (Aug 6, 2012)

That's good to know...iron in the baby pig section at TSC...thanks Cedar!  Something to keep in stock for that just in case time.

Apple seeds have arsenic in them...we do let the sheep eat some from our trees, but have limited how many they get.


----------



## cedarcurve (Aug 6, 2012)

bonbean01 said:
			
		

> That's good to know...iron in the baby pig section at TSC...thanks Cedar!  Something to keep in stock for that just in case time.
> 
> Apple seeds have arsenic in them...we do let the sheep eat some from our trees, but have limited how many they get.


yes they do. cup full of only apple seeds- will kill a cow.


----------

